# Grooming Day



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

The mobile groomer is coming in the morning and I have decided to have him do a puppy cut on her 
I am keeping her head long with her top knot of course. This is the best decision since the warm weather will be here soon (i hope) and with getting the fence installed on Tuesday we plan on being outside alot!!!

Wish us luck :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck! I'm sure that Bella will look gorgeous! I just got Dewey cut last night for the same reasons, outside a lot!! He has a puppy cut but still a top knot. I'm trying to get used to it! It only took me a few minutes to comb him ,wash his face ,and re do his topknot this morning.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Can you send me a pic if Dewey so I can get a feel of how she will look 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here he is, crooked bow and all! LOL I didn't keep his legs long, because since he's having a coat change, that is where he mats the most, under the arm. I'll love his cut, in a month when he's a little bit fluffier. It sure is easy to comb!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

He looks great Deb! Can't wait to see Bella in her new summer style too  !


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Deb!! I'm kinda excited now!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I looked at tons of pictures, and Lisi and Kitzel had theirs done,and I kind of borrowed from Sandi. 

]









Lisi










Kitzel


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Debbie What A Cutie Love that Cut.*
*Glad Bella will Have the yard fenced in soon.*
*Good Luck with the groomer. Cant wait to see.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes!!! We want to see Bella when she's done!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bella is going to look adorable I am sure....can't wait for the pics!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I will certainly post pics!!! and Yes we are very excited about our fence! I'm hoping it will also keep the deer out and from pooping in my strand of pine trees. Bella seems to love deer poop!!! lol!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

No pics yet?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, no pics yet??


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

He just got here, she is with him now 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

My pretty girl <3
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bella looks adorable.:wub: I love the cut and just think how much easier it will be on you both. Cute little truck that came, that is convenient.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

She looks adorable!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Bell looks adorable! We've been out quite a bit, and the one part of Dewey's hair that is long, is what he's rubbing on the ground His face is filthy!! Oh well easy to bath now!! I love the truck, like a little circus wagon! Happy playing Bella!!


----------

